# [SOLVED] Touch Screen stopped working!



## bericp1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have an Acer Veriton Z290G. It has a touch screen and the touch screen has been working fine until earlier today. I booted off of an Ubuntu Live CD (where the touch screen still worked) and then rebooted back into windows to find my touch screen not working.

I checked Device Manager and found that instead of my touch screen appearing as "IdeaCom Touch Screen" under Mice, there is an entry that says Unknown Device under USB Devices. When I viewed properties it said "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"

When I looked up Code 43 I found that it meant it could not communicate with the device and I read on a forum that it means it a hardware issue. I'm not sure about my warranty status and I dont want to open the computer up (Its an All-In-One)

I REALLY need help.

P.S.
OS: Windows 7 64-Bit
Model: All-In-One Acer Veriton Z290G
Ive tried restore already


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Touch Screen stopped working!*

Uninstall the device in Device Manager and reboot. Windows should reload the drivers. If not, you can try reloading the drivers/software manually.


----------



## bericp1 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Touch Screen stopped working!*

I've already done this. I've had this problem before and that didn't do it either. What I did was switched out the PS/2 Mouse that i had hooked up with a USB mouse.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Touch Screen stopped working!*

You didn't mention that you already tried it. 

And you stated you are trying to fix a touchscreen. What does that have to do with your mouse? Does it work with the PS/2 mouse and not with the USB mouse?


----------



## bericp1 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Touch Screen stopped working!*



> And you stated you are trying to fix a touchscreen. What does that have to do with your mouse?


I thought that the mouse driver was interfering with the touch screen driver



> Does it work with the PS/2 mouse and not with the USB mouse?


No, you have it backwards. It worked with the USB mouse and not the PS/2


I'm at a loss now! I'm in ubuntu right now and the touch works fine. It has to be a software or driver issue in windows. I'll try another system restore.


----------



## bericp1 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Touch Screen stopped working!*

Finally

I've figured it out. Don't ask me why but if i restart the computer without completely shutting it down first, the touch screen will not work in ubuntu or windows.

Thanks for the help


----------

